
Comcast infects insecure pages with Javascipt for US customers - shawnla
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1205822
======
strictnein
The title on the page is "Comcast is inserting Javascript into http web-pages
with DPI". What's DPI stand for in that context? Assuming it's not Dots Per
Inch.

~~~
cooldude4eva
My guess it is Deep Packet Inspection

------
jlgaddis
If you look at the code, it appears to be for notifying the customer about
alleged copyright infringements.

------
scrollaway
This isn't new, unfortunately. I believe there were complaints about it a few
months ago.

